

Indian Scientist Helps Make Revolutionary Discovery That Could End Malaria - dhimant
http://www.thebetterindia.com/28236/indian-scientist-discovery-in-ending-malaria/

======
thomasrossi
Very nice:) as I had malaria once, I am very happy if there was a cheaper and
better cure! Too bad the article is very ambiguous about such cure.

